# Multiples questions Mini retina



## Xav852 (26 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Le nouvel ipad mini retina me fait vraiment de loeil. Mais avant de passer à lacte, jaimerais vous poser quelques questions et surtout, recueillir vos avis et vos impressions. 

1- Jai un ipad (1) qui a  256mb de RAM et un nexus 4 (hé oui, j'ose le dire ici ) qui en possède 2.
La navigation sur safari est assez laborieuse, je ne peux avoir quun à deux onglets actifs en simultané, sous peine dun rafraichissement de page à chaque changement donglet, ce qui est long et pénible. Alors que sur le nexus, je peux avoir une dizaine donglets actifs sur chrome sans chargement à chaque changement.
(Bien que les systèmes soient différents, je parle ici de mon ressenti)
Le mini et son giga de ram offre til une navigation safari confortable avec la possibilité davoir une dizaine donglets actifs simultanés ?

2- Lipad (1) reste bloqué à IOS5 alors que liphone 4 est passé sous IOS7, je crois. 
Cest gênant dans la mesure où de plus en plus dapplis ne supportent plus IOS5.
Pensez vous que le mini retina sera mis à jour pendant plus longtemps?

3- Avis aux possesseurs du 5S et dun ipad. 
Le passage de lun à lautre ne vous fait pas regretter - affreusement - la présence de touch id sur lipad?

4- Enfin, jaimerais vos retour sur le cuir de la smart case, en particulier la rouge. Jai lu larticle qui parlait de la décoloration et de la détérioration rapide du cuir de la coque pour le 5S.
En est-il de même pour la smart case ?

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses qui ne pourront que m'éclairer


----------



## cameleone (26 Décembre 2013)

Salut !



Xav852 a dit:


> 1- Jai un ipad (1) qui a  256mb de RAM et un nexus 4 (hé oui, j'ose le dire ici ) qui en possède 2.
> [...]
> Le mini et son giga de ram offre til une navigation safari confortable avec la possibilité davoir une dizaine donglets actifs simultanés ?



Oui.
Après tout dépend de ce qu'il y a d'autre de lancé sur ton iPad. Il arrive parfois que Safari recharge la page. Ceci dit, ce rechargement est la plupart du temps très rapide (si la connexion est bonne bien entendu).



Xav852 a dit:


> 2- Lipad (1) reste bloqué à IOS5 alors que liphone 4 est passé sous IOS7, je crois.
> Cest gênant dans la mesure où de plus en plus dapplis ne supportent plus IOS5.
> Pensez vous que le mini retina sera mis à jour pendant plus longtemps?



Plus longtemps je ne sais pas.
Mais c'est une machine qui vient de sortir, je pense que tu peux être tranquille pour un petit moment !



Xav852 a dit:


> 3- Avis aux possesseurs du 5S et dun ipad.
> Le passage de lun à lautre ne vous fait pas regretter - affreusement - la présence de touch id sur lipad?



J'ai un iPhone 5S et un iPad Air. Le problème ne se pose pas pour moi dans la mesure où je n'utilise pas le touch id...



Xav852 a dit:


> 4- Enfin, jaimerais vos retour sur le cuir de la smart case, en particulier la rouge. Jai lu larticle qui parlait de la décoloration et de la détérioration rapide du cuir de la coque pour le 5S.
> En est-il de même pour la smart case ?



Ce n'est peut-être pas aussi catastrophique que la coque de l'iPhone 5 (que je ne possède pas), mais la smart case pour iPad Air (que je possède en rouge) est assez fragile. Je ne parlerai pas de décoloration, ni de détérioration à proprement parler (mais je suis soigneux...), mais d'une tendance à se salir très vite et à noircir plus ou moins légèrement aux endroits de contact. Le cuir est doux et agréable au toucher mais peu résistant aux salissures ; l'étui n'est pas parfait, mais a le mérite d'être léger et relativement peu épais.
Je suis toujours en quête de l'étui "parfait"...

Je pense que tout cela s'applique également à la smart case pour iPad Mini...

Pour résumer : pour avoir possédé et utilisé un iPad Mini (non rétina) pendant plusieurs mois, c'est un achat que je ne peux que te conseiller si la taille te convient ! Le seul "défaut" que je lui trouvais (et qui s'est estompé avec le temps), pour quelqu'un comme moi venant d'un "grand" iPad Retina, c'était au début la résolution de l'écran. Mais avec un Mini Retina !...


----------



## Xav852 (26 Décembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour cameleone !

Lorsque tu changes d'application en utilisant le multitouch, l'utilisation de l'app est instantanée? 
Sur l'ipad (1), lors d'un changement d'app, il faut patienter une bonne poignée de seconde avant que l'application ne soit utilisable.

Si le seul défaut du mini était l'absence du retina, pourquoi es tu passé sur le air ?


----------



## cameleone (26 Décembre 2013)

Non, l'utilisation n'est pas instantanée. Il faut en effet le temps que l'app soit chargée.

En fait j'avais à la fois un iPad 4 (Retina) et un iPAd Mini, que j'utilisais en même temps - l'iPad 4 pour son confort d'utilisation, l'iPAd Mini quand je privilégiais la portabilité et la légèreté.

L'iPad Air m'offre les deux, c'est pourquoi je suis passé de l'iPad 4 + iPad Mini au seul iPad Air qui me donne toute satisfaction !


----------



## Xav852 (26 Décembre 2013)

Ok, merci pour ton aide! Je pense qu'il faut que j'aille essayer attentivement cet appareil en magasin pour me faire une idée précise.


----------



## Argeuh (27 Décembre 2013)

1 - Oui. Par contre su tu lances des apps gourmandes et que tu reviens sur safari, ça peut recharger.

2 - Aussi longtemps que le 5s, donc tranquille pour plusieurs années! l'Ipad 1 a quand même plus de 3 ans et demi.

4 - Prends la en noir pour ne pas être déçu.


----------

